# Will a Dewalty 9V suffice fo rbuilding a fence?



## Shaun_in_NC (Sep 2, 2008)

Gentlemen,
I'm building a wood fence and need a new cordless drill. The Dewalt 9V is only $100, I'm going to use 2 1/2" screws will it get the job done? I've searched this Forum and Rigid seems to have a strong following as well. I really don't care whhat brand I go with but no doubt the most for my money is most desirable. Is Home Depot wood better than Lowes' or do they get it from the same distributor


----------



## aggreX (Aug 15, 2008)

Shaun_in_NC said:


> I'm building a wood fence and need a new cordless drill. The Dewalt 9V is only $100, I'm going to use 2 1/2" screws will it get the job done


For your project and to try to stay within your budget I would recommend checking out the Ryobi 18V starter kits which range from $69-$109. The DW9V?? can drive some screws but 18V will be faster and more efficient for drilling and driving. Ryobi offers a number of optional tools that you can add later, i.e. impact driver, etc. IMO Ryobi offers value and decent performance for the DIYer.


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

Shaun_in_NC said:


> Gentlemen,
> I'm building a wood fence and need a new cordless drill. The Dewalt 9V is only $100, I'm going to use 2 1/2" screws will it get the job done? I've searched this Forum and Rigid seems to have a strong following as well. I really don't care whhat brand I go with but no doubt the most for my money is most desirable. Is Home Depot wood better than Lowes' or do they get it from the same distributor


Spend a couple more bucks and get a Makita - Well worth the money:

http://www.amazon.com/Makita-6347DWDE-18-Volt-Cordless-Driver/dp/B0002CXD2S

There are many different models, some makita's are even cheaper than that. I think I got mine (a higher end model than what I gave you the link to) along with a flashlight for about $130 after rebate. My makita has a hammer drill function that is useful for light work or situations where you just can't get in there with a hammer drill. 

Take a look at the lumber at both places and then decide. They are often missing (don't stock) lumber I need and you can't drive in to pick up the lumber. So I go to Menards or a local lumber yard.

Jamie


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Shaun_in_NC said:


> Gentlemen,
> I'm building a wood fence and need a new cordless drill. The Dewalt 9V is only $100, I'm going to use 2 1/2" screws will it get the job done? I've searched this Forum and Rigid seems to have a strong following as well. I really don't care whhat brand I go with but no doubt the most for my money is most desirable. Is Home Depot wood better than Lowes' or do they get it from the same distributor


It'll probably work, but you'll probably have buyer's remorse sooner or later.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

9volt? Trust me. After using and owning every cordless Dewalt has ever made you are going to need more UMP than the small on you have. You are going to so burnt out and tired from holding that small cordless and coaxing screws in you are going to wish for something bigger.

I don't think you need an 18volt but a 12 or 14 would sure be a lot better than a 9volt.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

hvaclover said:


> 9volt? Trust me. After using and owning every cordless Dewalt has ever made you are going to need more UMP than the small on you have. You are going to so burnt out and tired from holding that small cordless and coaxing screws in you are going to wish for something bigger.
> 
> I don't think you need an 18volt but a 12 or 14 would sure be a lot better than a 9volt.


Agreed! A 9 volt is better for small jobs like installing hinges on cabinets and light jobs around the house, but it lacks the guts to be able to do what you need it to do.


----------



## Shaun_in_NC (Sep 2, 2008)

I have definitely put aside the 9v idea. I am sold on at least the 14v but leaning toward the 18. There are several quality 18v out there so I'm basically looking for the best deal. I have a Dewalt 14.4v but the batteries are shot. I loved that thing. I like the Rigid warranty on batteries, and the weight of the Makita. The prices from the Amazon site Jamie Dolan linked me to above are much more better than buying at the store. I'll let you fellas know which way I go. I'm buying this weekend.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Shaun_in_NC said:


> I have definitely put aside the 9v idea. I am sold on at least the 14v but leaning toward the 18. There are several quality 18v out there so I'm basically looking for the best deal. I have a Dewalt 14.4v but the batteries are shot. I loved that thing. I like the Rigid warranty on batteries, and the weight of the Makita. The prices from the Amazon site Jamie Dolan linked me to above are much more better than buying at the store. I'll let you fellas know which way I go. I'm buying this weekend.


If you're going 18 volt, you might as well get a hammer drill, and one using a Lithium Ion battery.


----------



## Shaun_in_NC (Sep 2, 2008)

Are Lithium Ion batteries the new standard? I haven't done any research on them.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Shaun_in_NC said:


> Are Lithium Ion batteries the new standard? I haven't done any research on them.


They are not the "new" standard, as they've been out for a few years, but they are THE standard.

They provide consistent power and no memory effect. Plus, they hold their charges much better.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Shaun; Impact driver, yes, did I say impact driver? I wood think about an impact driver :laughing::yes::thumbup: They cost almost the same as a driver/drill and are 500% better. I have both 12V Makita and 18V DW. In your case the 12V makita will be super. Light weight super batteries and it does 95% on what the much bulkier,heavier more expensive DW can do!


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

If you're buying it to drive screws, an impact driver is hard to beat, although it isn't really for drilling holes with drill bits. I have the Ridgid one and love it...It is a real workhorse. It is about $100 without a battery. I have a 18v Ridgid lithium-ion drill and really like it as well. I've been nothing short of impressed with their quality and durability. I'm a former DeWalt cordless guy converted to Ridgid.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

KC; I always thought that as well however I found that to not be true
My Makita has the 1/4" rapid chuck and with the hex shaft drill bits it does really really wel for drilling, since the drill bit doesnt resist as much as driving screws it is really rare if the "hammer" kicks in. Of course if I put in a big spade bit dats a hole nudder story.:laughing::yes::whistling2:


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

skymaster said:


> KC; I always thought that as well however I found that to not be true
> My Makita has the 1/4" rapid chuck and with the hex shaft drill bits it does really really wel for drilling, since the drill bit doesnt resist as much as driving screws it is really rare if the "hammer" kicks in. Of course if I put in a big spade bit dats a hole nudder story.:laughing::yes::whistling2:


Makes sense. Now I have an excuse to buy a set of hex-shaft drill bits. :laughing:


----------



## aggreX (Aug 15, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> Makes sense. Now I have an excuse to buy a set of hex-shaft drill bits. :laughing:


I got a 10 pc titanium coated hex set from HF for a bit over $5 and had great results. I only wanted the 5 smallest bits for pilot holes and have not tried the larger ones yet.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> Makes sense. Now I have an excuse to buy a set of hex-shaft drill bits. :laughing:


Aw, Dude! They kick you outta the HVAC business if you don't have them on your truck around here:laughing:


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh No! I started trouble here also :laughing::thumbup:
KC shhhhhh but they even make a great set of hex shank spade bits!! they are shorter than older styles, hmmmmmmm how did I know that? LOL LOL Ya gotta git a impact they are awesome.
I own: 9v makita, 14.4 DW, 15.6 Panasonic,18Vdw and 12v Makita impact and driver set. Ya wanna guess which ONE I use 99% of the time? 
Taht 12V Impact is a butt kickin awesome beauty, IMHO:whistling2:


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

TOOLS...mmmmmmmm...I just bought a new Fluke 116. It's too nice to use! It's still in the package.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh Well, because you are such a nice guy I will do ya a favor; Send it up here and I will take care of it for ya until you decide if ya reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally wanna take it outta the box:yes::laughing:


----------

